
Why Emotional Intelligence Is Unbelievably Important: The GaryVee Principle - thefifthprint
https://medium.com/@zachcmiel/the-gary-vaynerchuk-principle-4612e8c8b9a1#.pj6396v1t
======
basicplus2
From University of New Hampshire....

"...There are many possible definitions of emotional intelligence, and many
definitions can be found on the Internet. Many of these definitions stem from
the popularizations of emotional intelligence found in the popular press and
in popular books..."

Here is one definition they give

"Emotional intelligence refers to an ability to recognize the meanings of
emotion and their relationships, and to reason and problem-solve on the basis
of them. Emotional intelligence is involved in the capacity to perceive
emotions, assimilate emotion-related feelings, understand the information of
those emotions, and manage them."

[http://www.unh.edu/emotional_intelligence/ei%20What%20is%20E...](http://www.unh.edu/emotional_intelligence/ei%20What%20is%20EI/ei%20definition.htm)

~~~
thefifthprint
Since my article is about Gary Vaynerchuk, this is the definition I used:
[https://www.garyvaynerchuk.com/depth-look-emotional-
intellig...](https://www.garyvaynerchuk.com/depth-look-emotional-
intelligence/)

~~~
basicplus2
Thanks! That is very illuminating. Perhaps this sort of thing should be taught
in schools

